# What if rideshare companies stop giving credits or money back when pax bad rate drivers?



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Seriously what if this was possible. Would ride requests go up or down?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

easy -- you'd get fewer ride requests from undesirable PAXholes


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

I sure do hope so...cause no one is perfect including drivers who drive but its depressing when you get a random 1 star every month


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Is 1-star an act of *discimination* in disguise?


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is 1-star an act of *discimination* in disguise?


What do you mean?


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Spyglass67 said:


> What do you mean?


If the rider doesn't like you due to your ethnicity?


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

I guess its a free country


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Does Uber really do that? - give credits to all who give a bad rating?

At a busy shopping centre car park, I picked up a rider and her elderly mother. They were waiting between a no stopping zone and a full taxi rank - where I couldn't pull over. On entering the back seat, she commented that my car was spotless. During the trip, she asked if she could take the water. Then she commented that there were no lollies. Her mother ate in my car and I only noticed at the point where she was brushing the crumbs off her lap. I dropped them at a beauty salon and knew they would likely need to order another Uber to get home. About an hour later, I get a 1 star and report for "car condition". I checked the trip, and discovered that it had gone into wait time (about $0.40) due to me having to traverse rows of parked cars to get to them. I drive a decent sized, mid-range, comfortable SUV which I had thoroughly cleaned earlier that morning.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

ouch...if it came from that ride, they were simply scamming you; there are some slimy low lifes out there; mighta been worth it to 1-star them right away with comments, and send in a photos of the crumbs requesting cleaning charge -- that would at least teach them not to do that to the next driver


----------

